# Soaking up the sun....



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Woo HOOOOO! 

What can I post now??? :lol:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Mojo and his toys and Zoe doing what she loves best....running and jumping!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Good job Donna! I can't decide if Mojo is looking tired or just thinking "There she goes with that darned camera again!" What a great looking dog!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mojo sure looks like he enjoys the sun! Very nice action shot of Zoe also.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice picture of Mojo being disturbed by the camera(wo)man....
Still it's worth it: thanks for sharing!


----------



## DevonTT (Aug 5, 2006)

Mojo looks like he'd be very much at home wearing shades and sitting in the back of a convertible.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, those are great pictures!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

He sure does love to sit in the sun..... I have to bring him in when it gets warm in the afternoons because even though he knows all his obedience (except "come") he really isn't the smartest crayon in the crayola box! : 

OOOOoooo Devon - Mojo (AND I) would love to sit in the back of a convertible with shades on - WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Thanks for the wonderful comments on my babies. They certainly are a BIG part of my life..... let me tell you!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great pictures. How old is Mojo. I had not realized he was getting so gray.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Sandra - Mojo will be 8 on December 7th. With his reddish coat I guess the grey stands out a bit more OR maybe he was trying to have hair like his MOM!!!!
He doesn't seem to be slowing down but then he was never too energetic. I really hate to think of him being almost eight :no:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Sandra - Mojo will be 8 on December 7th. With his reddish coat I guess the grey stands out a bit more OR maybe he was trying to have hair like his MOM!!!!
> He doesn't seem to be slowing down but then he was never too energetic. I really hate to think of him being almost eight :no:


Donna, I feel the same way about Oakley, who turned 9 on May 24. Where did the years go??????? It's funny-I'm dogsitting for my son's 2 dogs-Casey-4 yr old black lab-and Bailey, who happens to be Oakley's littermate. Oakley has a light coat and Bailey is darker-and Oakley looks so much younger because it doesn't matter if Oakley turns grey-you can't tell. If only that were true for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Yeah....I knew you could do it!!!! BTW--I'm Sashamom from the other forum. I've been waiting to see some pictures. They came out great!!! He's a handsome guy! :smooch: 
Sasha's face was almost totally white when she passed away at age 10 yrs.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Aw Cathy - 10 is FAR too young to lose one of our babies. I can't imagine the pain I'll feel when Mojo goes. My cousin had to put her 13 year old golden Alex down the other month and she still can't talk about it. We love them so deeply and feel so helpless when they get old or sick. 

Thanks for all your kind comments.


----------

